# Dragonfly



## shamoo (Aug 28, 2008)

Picked this up at Blackwater Sportsman Center, its made by River2Sea. I dont reel it in like a jitterbug, I let it rest and just shake the rod tip making little circles.


----------



## BLK fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice. I am hitting blackwater tomorrow.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 28, 2008)

Cool lure! 8)


----------



## shamoo (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought it was pretty cool myself and Blackwater, I just love that place they have all the latest tackle and are very knowledgeable, BLK fisher when your down there check out that new Curado.


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2008)

How sturdy are the wings shamoo? I have read on other forums that they break easily. What is your opinion after having used it and played with it.


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 28, 2008)

Cool, I actually have three of these. I bought one last summer, then my girlfriends parents bought me two for a Christmas present. I have caught a few small fish on them, but that is it. Probly because I don't fish it much, since it is hard for me to cast. 

Jim, the wings are pretty sturdy, however I did have one set of wings pop off after a few casts. I think that lure was a lemon though. My only problem with these lures is its small treble hook, but other than that they are super cool. I gotta remember to throw it in my bag for the next trip.


----------



## SMDave (Aug 28, 2008)

That's a neat looking lure. That would kill in some of these smallie streams around here.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 28, 2008)

thats cool ,i have never seen one


----------



## shamoo (Aug 28, 2008)

The jury is still out on it, on 90% of my casts it landed on its back and I couldnt flip it back over so I had to make a new cast. I had schools of sunnys and baby bass 3 ft in front of me just looking up at it. 

It doesnt cast too far, the wings cause a drag effect. The wings seem pretty sturdy, however, I'm not too sure how well they are secured on.

I wasnt a big fan of throwing it out and just reeling it in, so after the cast I waited for the rings to dissappear I would pop it lightly than shake my rod tip, it looked real good sitting there with the rings coming from it.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 28, 2008)

shamoo said:


> I would pop it lightly than shake my rod tip, it looked real good sitting there with the rings coming from it.



This is how I would fish it, i figure its not a real far casting lure either? Love to have one to try. I actually seen a mold for one of these in the plastics area.


----------

